# Google Chrome Not Displaying Images



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Google Chrome version: 13.0.782.112
Mac OS Lion

Pictures are not displaying on many webpages - there is just a blank where the image should be. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you running an adblock program?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you tried Safari, is the issue only with Chrome or both the browsers, if only with Chrome might be some plug-in issue


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> Have you tried Safari, is the issue only with Chrome or both the browsers, if only with Chrome might be some plug-in issue


Good point. (If it's a plug-in issue, I'm guessing Ad-Block  )


----------

